# PCI- oder PCIe-Karte mit internem USB-Anschluss für Pfostestecker



## milesdavis (12. August 2011)

*PCI- oder PCIe-Karte mit internem USB-Anschluss für Pfostestecker*

Hallo Community,
mir fehlt auf dem Mainboard ein USB-Anschluss für diese Pfostenstecker. Jetzt gibt es ja Erweiterungskarten, sprich USB-Hubs für PCI und PCIe, (Beispiel) die einen internen Anschluss bieten. Ich brauche aber so einen 2x5-Pin-Anschluss. Bei denen, die ich gefunden habe, ist dieser interne immer so ein "normaler" externer gewesen.

Gibts sowas, oder muss ich mir da was löten?

VG miles


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: PCI- oder PCIe-Karte mit internem USB-Anschluss für Pfostestecker*

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was du meinst.
Die Erweiterungskarte bietet Anschlüsse für USB A Stecker.
Oder meinst du das hier?
USB-Adapterkabel A-Buchse an Pfostenfeldverbinder (Fachhandel Shop Onlineshop)


----------



## milesdavis (12. August 2011)

*AW: PCI- oder PCIe-Karte mit internem USB-Anschluss für Pfostestecker*

Nein, sorry, wenn ich mich etwas komisch ausgedrückt habe.

Ich habe von der Front des Gehäuses 4 Usb-Ansclüsse und einen Cardreader:

Cardreader (2,5" intern) -------------> 1 USB-Pfostestecker         
                                                                                                                             ----------------------> Mainboard: *nur 2 Anschlüsse* für die Pfostenstecker
2x 2 Front-USB -------------------------->2x 1 USB-Pfostestecker


*Jetzt liegt das eine Paar Front-USB-Anschlüsse brach.*


----------



## milesdavis (12. August 2011)

*AW: PCI- oder PCIe-Karte mit internem USB-Anschluss für Pfostestecker*

Habs gelöst: NZXT IU01 interner USB-Hub: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2011)

*AW: PCI- oder PCIe-Karte mit internem USB-Anschluss für Pfostestecker*

Im Normalfall sind eigendlich genug Pfostenstecker frei, jedenfalls bei allen Boards die hier liegen sind 4 Anschlüße frei. Hattest du noch Anschlüße zur Rückseite geführt? Da hätte man einen aktiven anklemmen können und die meisten Geräte bequem vom Schreibtisch aus bedienen können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: PCI- oder PCIe-Karte mit internem USB-Anschluss für Pfostestecker*

Du hättest dir mal ein Brett kaufen sollen, das mehr interne USB Ports hat.


----------



## milesdavis (12. August 2011)

*AW: PCI- oder PCIe-Karte mit internem USB-Anschluss für Pfostestecker*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hättest dir mal ein Brett kaufen sollen, das mehr interne USB Ports hat.


----------



## der_knoben (14. August 2011)

*AW: PCI- oder PCIe-Karte mit internem USB-Anschluss für Pfostestecker*

Denke eher, dass die max Geschwindigkeit von den meisten eh nicht ausgenutzt wird. Wer hat schon intern eine SATA3 SSD und extern auch. Alles andere nutzt die Leistung doch eh nicht aus. VOn daher wird auch noch keiner Unterschiede mitbekommen haben. Denn die 133MB/s sollten wohl alle schaffen, wenn max 500MB/s ist.


----------

